# n3uka converts the hog to the Church of the Holy Boli!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nervously I approached the box taking up the better part of my porch. "Something so big and mysterious must be evil", I thought. Exactly the opposite was true...and now I have made the conversion to the Church of the Holy Boli.

Converting a pagan hog is not an easy thing to do. You must cover all the bases. Dave did exactly that! To ensure my conversion, he included the following elements:

*Holy Water:*
Stolichnaya Vodka....I will baptize myself in the elixar of my new religion.

*Prayer Sticks:*
'06 Por Larranaga PC
'06 Bolivar (of course!!) PC x 2
'06 Montecristo #4 
'01 Hoyo de Monterray Epi #1

*Effigy of Our Profit:*
EnaMan!! The little green guy with the reservior tipped-head! What better for an itchy butt!

My conversion is ensured, and my gratitude assured! Dave, what a great bomb, you made me laugh for an hour and smile all day! I promise to do my best on my missionary endeavors, and might even have to send a bit on conversion back your way!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Very cool. Enjoy the conversion process.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*EnaMan!! *


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is Enya Man related to Yanni Boy?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice one Dave !!

Couldn't have hit a better target.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

:r :r almost lost my coffee!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Too damn funny, I think I heard Hasselhoff chuckling too.....Great hit Dave on a deserving target :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great post and nice hit Dave! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

this bastage is OUT of control!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Super Hit...very creative!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Hit. lots of thought went into that one. :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

OMG! :r That's the way to start the day. Nice going Dave!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

To paraphrase Perry White....

*"Great Ceasar's Goat!"*

Enjoy the epiphany Tommy Boy.

Dave, don't send anymore packages. I'm out of interesting comments.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Great hit Dave! You're on a madman's roll!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Enjoy Brother Tom!

ps: the vodka goes in your mouth, not on your itchy butt......


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Man this guy is well armed....WTG !!! :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great hit!! Enjoy the goodies Tom!! Very nice hit Dave!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that' a cool hit, nice one Dave. Tom seems to be the target lately:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> ps: the vodka goes in your mouth, not on your itchy butt......


Lost my coffee on that one :r

Glad you liked it Tom.

As it is written by The Church of the Holy Boli:
Watch what ye sayeth, thoust never knoweth who ist listening


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

:r great hit Dave!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Best thing I saw today.
Nice Job N3uka, and Tommy, you got fookin owned, baby.


----------

